# Adding Multi-user 4.2.1 From ROM to Different ROM



## espmartin (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello,
Hopefully this is a simple subject:

Are there apk files, or build.prop settings, I can copy/make into flashable zip, from one 4.2.1 ROM that has [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]multi-user working, [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]into another ROM that does not have that option?[/background]


----------

